# Taco Shell Shaped leaves...



## Carlo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Once again, I have another question.  A couple of days ago I asked a question about my brother's plant leaves that were beginning to turn yellow.
He decided to use ff grow as a nutrient and the plant seemed to get better and continued growing healthy.

However, last light, we noticed that the upper main leaves of the upper half of the plant were beginning to take the shape of taco shells, that is they're kind of trying to bend upwards into a U shape. 

Is their something wrong? Other than this, the plant looks fine. As I stated, its been growing at a pretty nice healthy pace.

Any ideas.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 30, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Alistair (Mar 31, 2011)

We really do need pics, but I wonder if those upper leaves are too close to the light?

What color are the leaves?


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 31, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> We really do need pics, but I wonder if those upper leaves are too close to the light?
> 
> What color are the leaves?



I'd have gone with heat stress also, but ostpicsworthless:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 31, 2011)

Prob heat stress.  Is there any discoloring or bleaching of the upper leaves?


----------



## Carlo (Apr 1, 2011)

No, everything looks pretty good...Maybe a little discoloring on 1 of the main leaves. The lamp has been lifted higher. Raised it to approximately 5'inches away. Used to be around 1-inch away.

As of now, it seems to be getter better with less curling, but has not gone away totally.

I do understand the importance of pics when asking for help. Thanks to all to responded.


----------

